# New dremel set



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Just got a new dremel set! Oh man, its so sexy. I love it, cant wait to use it. It came with so much. You guys have any recommendations for parts I should get or cool things I can do with it?*


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Theres so much u can do with a nice dremel. I use mine from anthing from working on foam(tombstones) all the way to polishing aluminum manifolds.
They are so versatile......not sure what u got with it...but i would deff. reccomend having the flex hose extension for it, as i cant live without mine.
use's are endless!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah mine came with one, perfect!*


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I like the Multipro Drill Press Attachment. You can use it as a stationary holder as well as a drill press. It's sometimes nice to move the piece you're working on verses moving the tool. And a small drill press is always handy. 
http://www.toolsforless.com/product/7637.html


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I use the 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" fiber cut-off discs a lot. The thin 3/4" ones you get with it are junk IMO (i always broke them). I also use the sanding drums quite a bit and use their #115 high speed cutter for re-shaping plastic.

I bought the Dremel drill stand back several years ago and used it very little. I have thought about getting their router attachment, but haven't yet.

edit: I have bought the wood cutting blades as well and they are worth their money.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*yeah imma get some wood cutting bits. Just looked at some online...think I should get me some eye gear too lol*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also have a dremel tool and have the router attachment very cool...need to get the flex hose (<note to self)
Just bought a case of accessory pieces at harbor freight about 2 weeks ago - it has 249 pieces , (it has everything you get you buy the tool with case cept the tool) was only 12 bucks.. what the heck, went and took pic so here it is..


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*12 bux?! Where?! it have saw blades too?*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought it at Harbor Freight a store here in milw but they are on the web aslo same name.
If you mean the cutting wheels yes. 2 dif types and cutting edges like reg ,heavy duty and for fiberglass in each kind.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*wow what a deal!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd highly recommend the router attachment. I have both the wired high speed, and the battery operated. I also use it quite often to deburr my castings, and remove mold seam lines.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah i have the wired one. Its great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, you will use that Dremel for everything...lol Ours gets used for furniture, R/C helis and planes, kids' crafts, tombstones, signs, cleaning up edges on skulls (thanks for that one Vlad!), marking my stuff in case anything gets stolen so I can ID it, the list just goes on and on.... We have the wired and the battery-operated.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

nice. Yeah I wanna know how to use one for tombstones. Thats my next project once this 20$ challenge is done with.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I just got and played around with the plunge router attachment! I HIGHLY recommend it for doing tombstones!!!! I wish that I would have had one when making my stone for the 2006 tombstone contest!!!! Would have saved my throat from getting sore for days afterwards, not to mention who knows what kinds of chemicals were inhaled into my lungs from burning the foam, and ruining one of my Versa-Tool tips!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes, I agree, very versatile tools. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> I just got and played around with the plunge router attachment! I HIGHLY recommend it for doing tombstones!!!!


Definitely look into the plunge router attachment. It isn't cheap ($30-$35 IIRC?) but it is REALLY useful for tombstones or light woodworking. But for my router accoutrement, I would never have gotten this tombstone done:









I just bought a set of ten nifty little router bits (with wooden case) for mine at American Science and Surplus for $15: http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm?terms=9442&cartLogFrom=Search
Dremel doesn't make too many router bits that fit my needs (namely tombstone making), and several of these from AS&S should do nicely (teeny straight bits, U groove & V groove bits, etc). Had I had the AS&S bits when I made last year's stones, it would've saved me a LOT of hand-carving. grr.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Gothikim said:


> ...
> I just bought a set of ten nifty little router bits (with wooden case) for mine at American Science and Surplus for $15: http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm?terms=9442&cartLogFrom=Search
> Dremel doesn't make too many router bits that fit my needs (namely tombstone making), and several of these from AS&S should do nicely (teeny straight bits, U groove & V groove bits, etc). Had I had the AS&S bits when I made last year's stones, it would've saved me a LOT of hand-carving. grr.


Those are nifty indeed and a great price for ten. Thanks for that tip Gothikim!


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Two recommendations for accessories. The flex shaft and the router base. Indispensible items, believe me.


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont have a dremel!! Where can I get one for a good price and the other little stuff I might need for building props?!?
Post me some links if you guys can!!
Many thanks!!


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

At hardware stores and Walmart, many of them sell a rotary tools that work the same as a Dremel for a lot cheaper, and they use the same bits, although the router attachment for the dremel may not fit.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought the 400 Series XPR Dremel, then I bought the tool case that came with about 100 attachments plus the flex-hose. THEN i just HAD to get the router attachment...when I came home with all that my wife said "alright McGuyver, what are you gonna build with all that?" and of course I had to say "Halloween Stuff!!!!!"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've got a single speed multiPro and a stylus cordless. The stylus is nice for finishing work but it's battery is limited when say.....hacking up 5 skulls.

As others have mentioned, get the flex-hose.
I also picked up a worksmith 217 piece tool bit set which has come in handy.


----------

